# Got a crane car



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Mailman brought me a crane car today. I have admired these things from afar. It is a 5 digit. 24569. 1962-1966.
I am ok with it. Sellers description was "slightly used". In that slight use it got a step broke off and a few scratches on the roof of crane cab. None of which showed up in the pics. Step broke off clean with the frame of car. Only me and you "serious collectors" LOL, would notice. Someday I will mask off the roof
and paint the roof flat black. No biggie. I am sure real cranes get scratches. Crane is mounted on plastic flat car. Were the 3 digit
ones on diecast cars? Other than what I mentioned it really is in
nice condition. I like it and satisfied with it. Now I need to watch for a decent work caboose. Both crank wheels work and boom
raises and lowers as well as the hook. As you can see in my pic the scratches on roof do not show. 23.00 shipped.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

It looks like a nice addition:smilie_daumenpos:

Gary


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice looking crane, hopefully you won't have to send it out for derailments or wrecks. To answer your question, depending on the 3 digit series some came with sheet metal frames such as the 606 and 906. 635 series came with die-cast frames or plastic frames in 46, and 644 and 944 all had die-cast frames. There are lots of variations in cranes and one could build quite a collection collecting them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought most of them had diecast frames. I was surprised this one is plastic. They look the same. This car has couplers like I have never seen. I guess these are called split couplers. I guess they were used in the 60s. This might be my only 5 digit car.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I think all of the 5 digit cranes have plastic frames. The couplers are called Pike Master. Be careful with them as they are part of the truck and if broken you have to replace them with the same or change them to knuckle coupler trucks. The 24543 and 24561 are similar to yours but came with knuckle couplers. Pike Master couplers came out towards the end of Flyer when everything was being made as cheap as possible. They will attach to the knuckle couplers but I don't think they will uncouple automatically.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Right, the couplers are fixed. They don't really open. There is a lever you can push 
the split open more. Won't be using that. Have to use HOG. Hands of god. Pick end of car
up and put into coupler of next car.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep, but at least you can use them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I know people are getting tired of hearing this, but I have approx 12-15 crane cars, mostly 944's and 644's, but I also have the 3 5-digit cars as well, along with their work cabooses. There are many versions of the 944 car, such as dark grey base, light grey base, blue metallic base, and car numbers on the wrong end. I also have a rare version of the 644 with factory knuckle couplers. Work cabooses come with either brown,(tuscan) fences, and/or brown,(tuscan), fences with diagonal yellow stripes..I believe Gilbert made the plastic ones because they were easier to pull, and yes, they were cheaper to make... Now, as for the reason I have so many, the 944 and the 945 cars were 2 of my favorites as a kid, that was being pulled by the K335 I had....60 long years ago,lol!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am thinking the 944s are nicer. More diecast. This is a nice 5 digit crane and it is a crane.


Whats the best way to get that white mold release off the wheels? This car has some.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I am thinking the 944s are nicer. More diecast. This is a nice 5 digit crane and it is a crane.
> 
> 
> Whats the best way to get that white mold release off the wheels? This car has some.


I use a dremel with a small brass or steel brush. Many people use a hair-dryer to take it off, but I think it will come back.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. I was hoping there was a solution of stuff to soak it in. I have a dremel.
No idea where it is. I need to get all my smaller tools together for an AF tool box.
I have a few unused tool boxes.


Hate knowing I have a tool but can't find it. LOL.


----------

